# Cleaning the MAF Sensor



## GTI_Fahrenheit (Jun 20, 2007)

I have the CRC cleaner for MAF sensors that I have used in the past on other vehicles. The sensor for the 2.0T FSI on the GTI is something that I am not familiar with. Usually I can see the wires and spray them down, but not with this sensor.
Since I have a MIL that has a 2177 code, I want to clean the sensor before removing the Neuspeed Intake, replacing OEM and having the dealer fix the sensor (dealer looked at other areas but could not find anything so they want the intake swapped back); 5 minutes vs. 35mins+.
Any comments would be appreciated - do I just spray down this sensor and all the gaps and holes?
Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i took mine off and put it on a cardboard box and sprayed the outside, then put on gloves and sprayed all over the inside as well.
it never made much of a difference.
usually people who see MAF reading that are off tend to have a NS intake as well and its probably not a coincidence.
im waiting to get an awesome Forge kit or something else when i go BT here in a bit. i feel that my NS is just throwing everything off so much that im not seeing the full potential of my engine.


----------



## GTI_Fahrenheit (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

I'll give it a cleaning today and see if it works. The vehicle was running fine and I've had the intake for over 40,000 km's without a problem. It started to act up after the dealer cleared codes and fix a leak with the boost gauge. Hoping it is coincidence and nothing more.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

I cleaned mine once about 15,000 miles ago & everything is fine to this day. 
However...
***The tech @ the dealership & he said "NOOOOOO, never clean that, you'll destroy it".***
I trust these guys too. This was @ Douglas VW & they know their isht They regularly work on modded MKII, MKIII, MKIV & MKV VW's all day long.


----------



## GTI_Fahrenheit (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Any thoughts on if it just an issue with the software that needs to be tweaked? The car was/is running smooth, but the programing that was loaded was cleared by the dealer at the last service (when the cleared the codes for a prior issue).
There seem to be three options:
1) Replace Intake and see if code comes back on (the MIL goes off after 24 hrs).
2) Clean sensor, replace, and wait.
3) Load tuning software back on, and see if the problem is resolved (costs $100 each time this has to be done) 
Has anyone had the problem with the NS (or other) intake after have the software cleared from the system?
Thanks again - I've contacted the shop that did the tuning to see if they have an idea (will post their feedback, if relevant, for others in the future).


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

what tuning costs 100 per upload?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_i took mine off and put it on a cardboard box and sprayed the outside, then put on gloves and sprayed all over the inside as well.
it never made much of a difference.
*usually people who see MAF reading that are off tend to have a NS intake as well and its probably not a coincidence.*
im waiting to get an awesome Forge kit or something else when i go BT here in a bit. i feel that my NS is just throwing everything off so much that im not seeing the full potential of my engine.

Lol, they all use the same 2.75" tubing. 
Dave


----------



## GTI_Fahrenheit (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (Krieger)*

The $100 is for "labour" and time involved in the load. Makes me contemplate an alternative software (i.e. APR); but first I need to check the reflash cost for the next time the dealer clears codes + program.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

I clean my MAF every time i change the oil and Seafoam. Never had any issues, just better throttle response!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Lol, they all use the same 2.75" tubing. 
Dave

Yea my Neuspeed CAI is working flawlessly. The MAF housing is built exactly to factory specs.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (A3Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Performance* »_I clean my MAF every time i change the oil and Seafoam. Never had any issues, just better throttle response!

In our shop we've had about a 50% rate of recovery cleaning MAF's that are throwing codes. Obviously a bonus if you can get it to work again. We don't mess with them if they are OK but to each his own.


----------



## GTI_Fahrenheit (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (bostonaudi1)*

Sounds like the easiest idea is to swap the intake and let the dealer replace the MAF is it remains a problem.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## GTI_Fahrenheit (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (GTI_Fahrenheit)*

Removed battery tonight to check boost gauge line/tap. Adjusted intake. no CEL yet, but I'm sure it will come back on...


----------

